# Una POST. Qui utilitza  aquesta paraula o a on l'ha sentida?



## Elxenc

Bon vespre!

Ja fa temps que la idea em rondava pel cap i ara que me n'he recordat, vos ho pregunte. Qui utilitza encara  *la /una post*,  a quina comarca hi viu o a on l'ha sentida?
 Quan dic _*una post*_ m'estic referint a la peça de fusta més o menys plana  que s'utilitzava per a moltes coses. La més comuna era com a post de  planxar, però també era sinònima d'una lleixa o prestatge, on descansava  un matalaf o màrfega, etc. 

Iniciaré dient que aquesta paraula era d'ús comú a l'Horta Nord de  València, farà uns trenta anys, mai s'hi deia "taula" de planxar, sempre era la *post de  planxar,* ara crec que ja no és aixi, a quedat arrumbada i  substituïda pel "castellanisme" _taula. Al menys quan jo l'he usada se n'han sorpresos els qui m'escoltaven._ Inclús (adhuc)  en història de l'art medieval se'n parlava de "pintura sobre posts"  (costa de pronunciar les tres consonants finals, eeeh!). Ara en temes d'art em costa de trobar altra paraula que no  siga la seua substituta "taula".

Segón l'Alcover:

1.*POST f. *
|| *1. *Peça de fusta més ampla que gruixuda; cast. _tabla. _.../...

Segons el diccionari de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans:
*post2 *

*1 *_1 _f. [IMF]  [ED] Peça  de fusta serrada, plana, de secció rectangular, més prima que un tauló,  emprada per a fer prestatges, per a servir de suport en alguns oficis i  que, a muntanya, servia per a fer sostres. Fer una passera amb un parell de posts. Les posts del llit. Una post d’empostissar. 
*1 *_2 _ [IMF]* post costera *Tros de fusta desigual que queda a banda i banda d’un tronc després d’haver-ne serrat les posts bones. 
*2 *_1 _f. [LC] Peça plana, ampla i poc gruixuda, de qualsevol matèria sòlida rígida. 
*2 *_2 _f. [IMI]  [ED] Prestatge . La post de l’armari. 
*2 *_3 _ [LC]  post de planxar Post llarguera damunt la qual hom planxa la roba. 
*2 *_4 _ [TRA]  *post de surf* Planxa de surf. 
*2 *_5 _ [TRA] * post de vela *Planxa de vela. 
*3 *_1 _f. [IT] Taula d’arcades d’una màquina jacquard. 
*3 *_2 _ [IT]  passar la post Introduir ordenadament les arcades d’una muntura jacquard pels forats de la post. 
*3 *_3 _ [IT]  *post de les agulles* Planxa vertical que aguanta les agulles per l’extremitat per la qual reben l’acció dels cartons en la màquina jacquard. 
*4 *f. [LC]  [ZOA]  [MD]* post del pit *Regió de l’estern.

Espere les vostres aportacions.

Salutacions

P.D.  He fet una recerca avançada per si ja havia estat tractada aquesta  paraula, o jo ja havia fet la consulta, i no me n'ha eixit res


----------



## Cento

Hola Elxenc,

La meua família, del Cabanyal, l'Horta, sempre ha dit la "post de planxar". També la "post d'escurar o de la pica". Aquesta és una post de fusta amb solcs que s'usava per llavar-hi la roba. En les piques antigues, grans i fondes, encara que ja no hi llaves la roba, aquesta post fa més còmoda l'escurada perquè no cal doblegar el llom per arribar al fons de la pica i pots deixar al damunt plats i gots. Quan jo era menut, en teníem una i ara, que visc en un pis amb piques antigues, grans i fondes, hi tinc una post. A mi no se m'ocorre altra manera d'anomenar-la que no siga la "post de llavar la roba", la "post d'escurar" o com diria normalment, "la post de la pica". I també dic "una post" de qualsevol fusta que tinga un cert gruix però que les altres dues dimensions siguen molt més grans.
De tota manera, jo també m'he trobat amb alguna gent de la comarca, de famílies valencianoparlants de tota la vida, que no havien oït "post" en sa vida. Com que per a mi era absolutament normal, al principi m'estranyava. Però es coneix que no té un ús molt comú, o almenys no tant com jo pensava.

Salut!


----------



## sesperxes

Hola noi! 

A la meva família hi ha bofetades per no fer servir la post de planxar! Vivim a Barcelona, però els avis eren de la comarca de les Garrigues (Lleida) i tenim vocabulari d'allà.


----------



## ernest_

Només la faig servir per dir post de planxar. Sóc de Barcelona.


----------



## ACQM

El meu marit diu "la post de planxar" o símplemente "la post" per influència de la família de Terrassa. A Manresa no he sentit ningú, fora de la meva família política, fer servir aquesta paraula.


----------



## Bresca

La meva família és de Barcelona i fem servir l'expressió "post de planxar". Algun cop he sentit a la meva mare dir "post" als taulons de les obres, però no gaire sovint.


----------



## innovator

Jo utilitzo "pot" de planxar, però segur que és una mala pronunciació de "post". 

També ho faig servir per parlar de fustes d'obres com algú ha dit i de l' "antic parquet" en les cases de pagès. O sigui que per a mi una post és qualsevol fusta llarga, ampla i prima.

Sóc d' El Ripollès (Girona)


----------



## Elessar

Sobre eixa paraula, potser t'interessa:

http://sapsquevulldirte.blogspot.com.es/2010/02/la-paraula-de-la-setmana-post.html


----------

